# Colnago 2017 C60 Range



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Looks like C60 will only see color changes for the 2017 year. Was hoping for direct mount brakes. Next bike has to have these. The v1-r has direct mount but not looking for a climbing bike more grand tour style. Any thoughts?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Direct mounts are very good, and worth waiting for.
Bianchi and Cipollini are using them now.
I'm waiting for direct mounts on the Dogma. They put them on the seatstays of the K8 version, so there is hope.


----------

